# Fair Mile Hospital redev July'12



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello there peoples


This is just a Fair Mile update for those who actually liked her, as I know some folks didn’t think she was worth a visit! Ok she wasn’t one of the huge sprawling asylums like Cane Hill, West Park or Whittingham but she has some classic gothic styles that I found appealing

I first visited Fair Mile Hospital in 2005, not too long after she closed in 2003. I remember that it was a bit of a tricky place to access with CCTV and on site security. I only wish that I had some pics of the place from that early visit, but before I went digital, I was very late at changing over as I have to admit I’m definitely a techno phobe as I can crash and freeze anything with a plug, so good old 35mm film came in handy. However I can remember going to collect my films only to be told they didn’t know where they were and given a couple of cheap b/w films in “replacement” not the nice Ilford’s they had lost and with shots that I never got around to replacing, I’m still very bitter

So anyway, on my return visit I wasn’t sure what to expect as I’d heard redevelopment had started around 2010 and I didn’t know what would be left and if I could even get in. I soon found myself walking through a new estate with kids playing around the busy car parks, I then turned the corner and found myself standing in front of the old chapel, untouched and awaiting its turn for a new life. Well it was great to see the redev is coming along nicely without huge parts of the hospital having to be demolished. Inside has been stripped bare either awaiting repairs or having almost been finished. I spent a few hours wondering about trying in vain to find something that I’d had seen before, but nothing much was left. I remember a lot of wood panelling in one of the buildings, carpets and curtains with the odd bed...it was all in good condition as it wasn’t open to the elements, but it’s all been cleared out now. 

So on with the pics to see how she’s doing...









There are not many signs still standing from the sites former use...I like coming across the original signs around old asylums as I find they help transport you back in time, almost as if bringing the place alive again just for the few seconds it takes for you read them. 








The little chapel is currently untouched and awaiting its transformation and new life.




































The last of the remaining original signs of its former life are being removed. 



















This painted wall in the hall became a familiar site for Fair Mile explorers.








The hall and theatre







The stage







Behind the scenes


















Installing new drainage





























Fortunately some of the original corridors are being kept and are being incorporated within the redevelopment as linking corridors to other apartments, but not all have survived or are not practical for the new scheme.








A slice through one of the corridors....this one may be saved from demo?







Repairing and inspecting the external brickwork, re-pointing and replacing any damaged bricks and joints....not that there were many as like most good Victorian buildings they were built to last by expert craftsmen....Fair Mile was still in pretty good nick compared to some of the other asylums derelict at the time.








This will make a stunning new entrance




















new floors and rendered walls



















Inside one of the new apartments














The original buildings with their intricate brickwork designs on the roofs on the left with a new build on the right.







This area must look familiar to some....I’m glad the huge Oak has remained as it must be over 100 years old by its size.




















Small courtyard gardens








Original buildings on the right and the new build on the left.














Inside the renovated blocks 
































Well I hope that if you were interested in the old girl and were lucky to have visited her in the past you can feel relieved that she is still standing and has started to breathe new life again

The soul of this place has long deserted the buildings, probably only the patients and staff of years ago were the true spirits of the place, then when buildings become derelict they take on another life of their own carrying hints and influences from their past. Whilst I was wondering around her bare rooms and corridors, some showing tiny glimpses of how she use to look, others in mid development with cleaned interiors and newly rendered walls and parts where the new owners were ready to move in felt fresh and smelt of new paint with surfaces protected with plastic, I couldn’t help feeling as if the place had lost a little something, she was somehow trapped in a transitional limbo, with no real identity, but I guess that will develop in a different kind of way now, over time.


But for this old asylum there IS a happy ending, which for far too many of her types do not get to see. She is being restored to her former original self, of course some buildings have had to be demolished as they were too far gone or not practical to convert into housing, but the main point is that she is still standing. If only such plans could have been made for other such historic places such as the glorious Cane Hill or the Epson cluster...luckily a small part of West Park still remains amongst the new builds, Severals will sadly be next I fear, which I’m dreading as I’ve grown so fond of her and after my recent visit to the Whittingham I only wish she too could be saved, as amongst her collapsing corridors and sunken floors there are still some beautiful sound buildings, a big shame. But as with most things in life if money can’t be made from it then no one is interested in redeveloping these wonderful places and sadly more of them will be lost forever 

Well thanks for looking folks, I hope you found it of some interest

If anyone has a few pics from before the redev then feel free to add them as it would be great to compare


----------



## King Al (Nov 12, 2012)

Great report PV, it doesn't look to bad I suppose and its good that they are keeping the chapel. At least they haven't just flattened the site, run out of money and left the listed bits to rot/ burn...


----------



## Lost Explorer (Nov 12, 2012)

Fair play to them for doing a good conversion! Looks like they have kept much of the original charm which is great


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 12, 2012)

Wonderful report .


----------



## night crawler (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't you lot ever look at the forum 
http://forgottenfairmile.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like a very sympathetic development for a change,great photos.


----------



## Carlh (Nov 12, 2012)

Great photos and loads of detail in your report, made a very interesting read.


----------



## neoncity (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like it was a great place, the chapel is amazing! 
shame about the building work and fencing though.
Very good photos


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 12, 2012)

very interesting, enjoyed that, thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 14, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Don't you lot ever look at the forum
> http://forgottenfairmile.blogspot.co.uk/



hey sorry dude....i have tried twice to look at ur fairmile blog but my laptop has frozen both times, its me not u as i had a mare most times i use photobucket to put pics on here, but i will try again


----------



## night crawler (Nov 14, 2012)

Do like the photo's you took


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good to see, missed out on this one. At least they appear to have done a decent job with the conversion.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 14, 2012)

Regarding the chapel have a look at this site, they are photo's I took a while ago.
http://www.cholseycdt.org.uk/community-facilities


----------



## Stussy (Nov 14, 2012)

A decent refurbishment works there! Excellent report!


----------



## mexico75 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow didn't even recognise the main hall even though I've been there loads, I always wanted to see what was above the horrible suspended ceiling but never realised the whole front of the stage was fake. Looks so much better now.


----------



## Andre govia (Nov 23, 2012)

Great update , cool set of photos too


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Nov 24, 2012)

Fantastic report and pics. Good work


----------



## mookster (Nov 24, 2012)

It's great they've done a decent and mostly sympathetic redevelopment here, just a shame I didn't get down there a lot more


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 24, 2012)

Fantastic report! thanks for sharing this. Its refreshing to see a beautiful building being restored., we see so many beyond repair and rotting away. thanks for sharing


----------

